# Apple Security fix... Feb 20th 2013...... Help!!!!!



## cleo (Feb 20, 2013)

I just read an article about ..Apple Java Update and that Mac Owners should
download an update for Mac Computers?..1st is it true?.. 2nd how and
where do i get the download.. and is it free?...I just dont know if its a scam
or if its true..And what do i do about Java... right now i have it as Enable Java
 and Enable javaScript... i dont know a lot about java.. So i hope someone can
advise me on what to do.. There saying to update it right now?.. So i hope someone
can please tell me what to do...


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2013)

Open the Mac App Store application and click on the "Update" button and let it go get the update.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 20, 2013)

If you still have OS X 10.7.5 (Lion), then go to your Software Update (under the Apple menu), and let any updates install. Those system and security updates are always free.
And - the Java update will help you in one way. It will automatically disable the Java plugin, if you don't use it for some extended period. When you do encounter a web site that needs Java, it will offer to enable, or download the Java plugin. Otherwise, Java will be disabled by default. You probably should leave it off, you might not actually use it at all. Your system will tell you if, and when it might be called for.
Javascript, on the other hand, is more useful - and (strangely enough) does not have any connection to Java, except for the name. You can choose to have Javascript enabled, or leave it turned off. It's not related to the Java issue, however.


----------

